
Minimum Viable Values - thesash
http://thesash.me/minimum-viable-values
======
zerostar07
Do I detect a pattern? After every controversial frontpage story, someone
posts a response/counterargument/moral-of-the-story blog post. But i suspect
the main purpose of the post is to indirectly benefit said blogger's startup
from the sure-to-follow exposure.

